# CO2 regulator stopped working



## DavidW (18 Aug 2017)

Hi

My CO2 supermarket regulator has stopped working. It's showing pressure on the first gauge but not on the second gauge. I've checked the CO2 bottle and it has gas in it. The solenoid has been making a buzzing sound for a while but I don't think the issue is the solenoid I can hear it click when I apply power to it. Any ideas as the what the issue is and how to fix?

Thanks


----------



## Zeus. (18 Aug 2017)

The pressure on the first gauge is whats in the bottle  and the pressure on the second gauge is the pressure after the regulator valve. So it follows that if the second gauge isnt showing any pressure that it must be the regulator valve. That is assuming the second gauge is working. Sounds like it might need a service.
That it your not getting any Bubbles/CO2 OFC


----------



## DavidW (19 Aug 2017)

No bubbles are coming through. Where can I get a service and what the usual cost? thanks


----------



## Zeus. (19 Aug 2017)

I would drop CO2 supermarket an email or phone them. There may be an easy fix. 

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## DavidW (20 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the advice, I dug out my original receipt. I purchased the regulator just over 3 years ago and according to CO2 supermarkets website it's covered by a 5 year warranty. I've sent them an email, just waiting to see what they will do about it.


----------



## DavidW (21 Aug 2017)

So got a reply from CO2 Supermarket and they said the units they sold in 2014 were only covered by a 60 day warranty!!!!, so gave me some instructions to try and fix it. That didn't work. After a few more emails to Martin at CO2 Supermarket he has become a bit unhelpful and wont provide me with any further information on how to resole this. Does anyone now how the single stage CO2 Supermarket regulator works or has any diagrams? Failing that I'll be looking for another regulator that fits a FE bottle. Any ideas where I can get a decent one cheaply. It's for a 50 litre tank and I'll be running CO2 constantly so I don't need a solenoid version. thanks


----------

